# Breeding Crickets [How I Done This]



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i brough i tub of adult black crickets when i got home i put them in a large plastic tank put eggs carton boxs and i put a tub of sand coz i didnt have soil and i also got the lid off my fish food and put tissue in the lid and sprayed it so it was wet, that was my crickets set-up i fed them lettuce,carrots,apple and dog bisucts.
once they layed in the tissue lid i put that in a popcorn tub so i made holes in the lid myself. and i replaced the tissue with fresh so the crickets can lay more, i put the popcorn tub on my lizard viv it was warm and i sparyed it twice when the dampness started to fade away at the bottom,
i keep checking and spraying everyday and once the 2nd week came and the eggs to be hatch one came out and they still hatching now lol
so the wait was worth it and i am still going to keep breeding them now it have saved me money coz i still go crickets there once they have growen any my lizard wanna eat crickets i got loads.
now my next project is breeding mealworms.
if it all goes good ill post how i bred them thank for reading. if u need any help PM me ill be happy i show post pics of the set-ups.
i will when i got time thanks.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

from the 20th-22th today i have got loads i got about 42 i think in the new tank and more thats hatched last night so it is worth breeding them.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i had 20+ hatch today  so i got loads but they all look like ants.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

well done  im just starting to try and breed my meal worms again. Only just started to get beetles so will probably be a while before i see any babies.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tried so hard to get cicket snever worked, but mealworms, got hundreds of the blooming things!


----------



## missbehavin (Sep 8, 2006)

Great advice, just what I needed, Ill certainly be trying this and probibly be bombarding you with emails! so watch out lol


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Interesting that you use damp tissue to lay eggs in, I thought the whole point of the sand as for egg laying?

Gary


----------



## Markgrieves (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you contain the babies? Size of a pin head?


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

what the hell do their eggs look like?? cause i cant tell if its crap or eggs


----------



## WHITEY RS4 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well done zoe
This looks ok to Breeding crickets


----------



## ak1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jess_Peter said:


> what the hell do their eggs look like?? cause i cant tell if its crap or eggs


eggs are white,crap is black


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cool! thats awesome, i might give it a go when i get me new gecko, how many adult crickets do you keep breeding, how do you know which the males are and the females?


----------



## missbehavin (Sep 8, 2006)

I took out the soaked tissue today and just crap in it but when i took it out the lid there were little white things in the lid that looked like tiny bits of rice? must hgave soked through the tissue. You think these are eggs?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

hey sorry i havnt been on my computer was broke thanks for all this yes it looks like little rice once they layed in the tissue i put it in the pop corn tub and spary it everyday so the tissus is always damp keep it ontop of your reptile viv and in 2 weeks time youll have babys the eggs start turning a little brown the day before they hatch i got loads now they dont take long to grow.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

haha thanks!!:no1:


----------



## clair (Aug 19, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> hey sorry i havnt been on my computer was broke thanks for all this yes it looks like little rice once they layed in the tissue i put it in the pop corn tub and spary it everyday so the tissus is always damp keep it ontop of your reptile viv and in 2 weeks time youll have babys the eggs start turning a little brown the day before they hatch i got loads now they dont take long to grow.


how many crix did you start with??


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

clair said:


> how many crix did you start with??


i only started off with one tub it was about 20 adults but after the 1st week my lizards ate them all or i got meduim size and they grew and layed so my babys are getting bigger.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

how long did you leave the damp tissue in for ive set mine up today to give it a go but not sure when to take it out and put new in 
thanks


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i leave it in over night and by the morning i check ad you should see tank white/yellow rice, once u see them put it in the tub and spary it so its damp no wet and if they havnt layed i keep damping the tissue.
have you got adult crickets?coz that would help if you have and if so you should have no problem ill post pics set by set if i can in 10 mins


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah got adults followed your set up just wernt sure how long to leave it in for 

pics would be great 
thanks


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

heree are the pics
1st this is where all the mammys and daddy crickets are well its about 6 left coz my lizards have ate them but i got about 5 females in there and they have layed eggs for me last night. this is they set-up i know its crap but it worked.








(from above)
there is one closed egg cartoon box they can get in side i made a small hole they got sand to lay but that havnt worked and i feed them alot with different food coz my lizards love eatting them, the blue round thing is the laying lid.








(side)


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

this is the blue lid with tissue i dont use alot about 2-4 sheets,








(bad pic) i pick the tissue from the blue lid and...








and i place monday-sundays tissue eggs in here i put it facing up so its easy for the baby crickets, as u can see its misted around the tub, i spary it once a day and once i see it drying up i spary the tissue i dry the lid coz the dripers run down and make big water bubbles and the babys crickets cant swim so wip the lid if you see drippers in it. everyday i check and pick any crickets out, i put lettuce in there for them to have a snack in the night if they just hatch.
{the black mold is crickets poo but its only left in there untill the crickets eggs have hatch}
i got another tub where i put the other week in. so to popcorn tubs is easyer.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i pick the tissue up and hold it over the medium size tank where they go into to grow,but be careful they do jump,if there is some stick to the side they should be alive i slide my finger to them and the water on my fringer makes them stick to me then and i put them into the medium size tank with the others.








thats all the babys i got atm there is some bigger than others and they will molt i clean them by damping tissue and going across the floor watch they will get in your way i also got a egg cartoon box like you get from the tubs from the pet shops in there but i took it out to show how many i got from 4 weeks ago they do grow but not fast i feed mine alot coz i got alot of veg and fruit in my house dont give the babys tomatoe today i notice they get stick to it and can die keep to lettue carrots/apple and cabbage. they love lettuce. if i didnt answer anyhing and i missed anything out please say i dont mind doing this.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

thats brill thanks hope i have as much success as you


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

you will i haven bred nothink i did try before but give up dont give up it will work keep trying.
i also got my first mealworm beetle but im not breeding them. im thinking about trying waxworms when i have my own room coz my sister isnt happy about me breedin the cricket the they loud in the night the babys dont make any noise.


----------

